# Dimmable Quad-LuxIII D2DIM Mag2.5C



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2005)

*Red Fox*























*FM Red Mag2.5C, UCL lens, 4x McR20 reflectors, 4xLuxIII TW0J emitters, improved modamag PQS-C-Cu, D2DIM dimmer, running on 2x 18650 cells.*

The heatsink is screwed down in the Maglite head. The D2DIM driver sits on top of the switch in his custom made cage. Cage is machined from Ertalon. The head is epoxied to the body to prevent twisting and breaking the wires. 

The emitters are wired in two pairs of emitters in series. No resistors are added to limit the current. At the start using batteries fresh from the charger output current was 1.45A. :devil: Running the light at a lower setting current dropped quickly to slightly more than 1A after 5 minutes.

Lumens output: 4x (67.2 - 87.4) = 268.8 – 349.6 Lumens. 
Lux reading at 1m using Meterman LM631: 1.20A = 11400 Lux; 1.10A = 10600 Lux; 1.00A = 9750 Lux; 0.50A = 5390 Lux.

Output current measurement: 10 min = 0.95A; 20 min = 0.84A; 30 min = 0.77A; 40 min = 0.72A; 50 min = 0.69A; 60 min = 0.66A.

You can read more about the D2DIM driver here and here.

Thanks for looking. 
.


----------



## modamag (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Freddy!
That is just sick! ... I mean beautiful!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2005)

modamag said:


> That is just sick! ...



:devil: :wave:


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 28, 2005)

Freddy,

as always you have made a :goodjob: and nice pics :wow: 

   


:wave:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 28, 2005)

:devil:

Very nice Freddy,very nice .

Love your work!!
But you know that right 

Benny


----------



## cue003 (Dec 28, 2005)

Freddy, you have done it again. Great job man.

Curtis


----------



## Waffle (Dec 28, 2005)

That's great.. Is a copper heatsink better for this mod? Just wondering.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2005)

:thanks: guys for the kind words.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2005)

Waffle said:


> That's great.. Is a copper heatsink better for this mod? Just wondering.


sure it is, especially with fresh batteries.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 28, 2005)

Icarus

Love your mod- I just made up a Quad-u-mire in a D-M*ag and I have a couple of questions:
Do the 18650's fit flush in a C-M*g?
Is the M*g switch modded to a momentary-on type?
Is the PQS-C-Cu thin enough to allow the reflectors to fit snugly or have you trimmed them down? My mod is much rougher-looking than yours: the lens-retaining bezel sits proud of the rest of the head in my job.
Again- lovely job!!

Thanks


----------



## nemul (Dec 28, 2005)

beautiful work as always!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2005)

ICUDoc said:


> Icarus
> 
> Love your mod- I just made up a Quad-u-mire in a D-M*ag and I have a couple of questions:
> Do the 18650's fit flush in a C-M*g?
> ...



David,

1. This is a Mag2.5C so two 18650's fit without any problem.
2. Yes, the switch is modded to momentary-on.
3. No need to trim the reflectors, like you said... they fit snugly...

Thanks.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2005)

nemul said:


> beautiful work as always!



Thanks.


----------



## andrewwynn (Dec 30, 2005)

cool mod i love the combinatino of parts and the 4 grooves down the body. Nice to use a 2.5C vs cramming into a 2C with no spring.. the way the driver is fit in is awesome. This light outputs more light than my RT4 which uses 4x UX1L.. (initially .. i get just about 10,000 lux on high beam but that's continuous for 40 mintues or so. Don't want to get me started on the complexity of getting a maglight mod to change levels from twisting the head vs a far more direct approach like the D2DIM.. love the custom cage for holding the switch, and the use of copper.. what's not to love with this light, am i right? 

-awr


----------



## pcmike (Jan 7, 2006)

Alright, alright.. I'll bite.. how much to purchase this one outright? I'm really liking your workmanship. I've looked at all your mods and its top notch! I've got some more questions for you, but I'll PM you.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 7, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, the driver fit into the end of the housing is really trick!

And though many have done them before, this thread is what prompted me to finally build a tri lux light. I did it in a 3D body with 3 RW0Hs, but I just got a PQS-C and am going to move everything over to a 2C though, sadly, I'll just be using the 2 18650s and a magnet.

Great looking light!


----------



## pcmike (Jan 7, 2006)

Just so you know...
1. Icarus has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 7, 2006)

pcmike said:


> Just so you know...
> 1. Icarus has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.




Sorry... I've cleaned out my mailbox, please try again.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 10, 2006)

How was the current only at 1.45amps??

"H" Bin 3.03-3.27v

2 x 18650's = 8.4v fully charged 7.2v nominal.

2 x 3.27v = 6.5v

I would have thought you would be much higher than 1.45a with no added resistance?? So each emitter was only seeing 720ma??? Fresh off the charger you should be almost 2v higher than the Bin.


Mac


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Infact each emitter is getting 1.45a with fresh batteries,but only for a minute or so.

I always start with the light on Medium to save the TWOJ emitters,they are not H-Bin emitters.


Benny


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 10, 2006)

Oops my bad on the "H" Even still 2 "J" Emitters max are 7v. I thought this light was wired 2 emitters in series then in paralell which would mean each "set" of 2 would see around 700ma each.


Ohh and BTW AWESOME light!


Mac


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am no electronics wiz,but i believe that they get aprox 1.45a each when batteries are fresh.


Benny


----------



## Icarus (Jan 10, 2006)

Every string of two in series wired emitters gets 1.45A. 
So 1.45A is going through each emitter.


----------

